
Ask HN: Someone registered my personal name as a domain name to extort money - blackmailadvice
Someone&#x27;s registered my personal name as a domain name and blackmailing me to extort money. What are my legal option to get that domain?<p>Laws in my country is not well defined and legal route will take a lot time. Is there anything I can do by approaching the domain registrar and web host? I am broke and don&#x27;t have enough money for a legal fight
======
LinuxBender
I am not a lawyer, this is not legal advise and probably not great advise.

You said you are broke, so that rules out lawyers. Emails however are free.
Contact the registrar and datacenter provider and advise them you are working
with a legal team to have their registrar status revoked and AS number revoked
for the ISP. Maybe barter with a kvetetcher to nag them daily. There are no
grounds for revocation of registrar accreditation, but if the right person
reads your email, they may just dump the domain to make the problem go away.
Ethics aside, lieing is legal. Debt collectors do it all the time.

~~~
blackmailadvice
I can get done through UDPR, but it is very expensive for me at the moment.
Let's see if I get any other feasible options.

------
karmakaze
In addition to all the other suggestions posted, compete with the domain.
Register the same name with a different TLD and post content, perhaps a blog,
with better SEO to obscure the other domain from search results.

------
Nextgrid
I don't think you can do anything about the domain itself, but if he's using
the domain to spread slander you can do something about that.

~~~
blackmailadvice
> spread slander you can do something about that. He is threatening, but
> haven't done that yet. I know the one who is doing.

------
HelloWizman
Your personal name is not unique. Also, there's no law that forbids to
register domain with someone else's personal name. Do you really need this
domain? Then buy it. Otherwise, simply don't care about it.

~~~
blackmailadvice
Personal name is unique. He is not selling it, He is blackmailing me with some
other stuff and threatening me to publish it there.

~~~
deogeo
Blackmail is illegal - you may be able to have the police handle that aspect
(although I would consult a lawyer, regarding what the police is able and
likely to do). Assuming you can afford to let the police know about what he's
blackmailing you with, that is.

~~~
blackmailadvice
I am talking with the police regarding this. I live in a country where laws
are very vague. Hopefully, I can sort the things through that. I was trying to
figure out if there is any policies from domain registers or web hosting
providers.

